# Sellene has Babies



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sellene has just given birth to 4 beautiful babies  not sure if there is more, I haven't sex them yet, she had them all within an hour started at 3.15 am 
I will post so photo's soon  mum and babies all fine :thumbup1:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

CONGRATS!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/attach/gif.gif


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great news - looking forward to the photos.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Are they all doing fine, how many? hehe this is so exciting.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations. What are they?

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sellene and welcome babies and well done to you Janet,looking forward to pics


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

cogratulations! what colours did you get?


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

lizward said:


> Congratulations. What are they?
> 
> Liz


They are Bengals


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are all Brown Spotted, still don't know the sex of any them yet, trying to figure it out :rolleyes5:
Sellene has not left them to eat, drink or wee - is that normal ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww congratz hun !!!!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop Woop!! HUGE Congrats to you & Sellene on a cracking litter of bubbas! They look beautiful Janet!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, gorgeous babies, how exciting,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations! Did the sire carry Marble or not?

Sellene is gorgeous, I would have hoped for Marbles but Marble cats do produce lovely spotties as well! 
Don't worry that she hasn't left the kittens yet this is very normal. Later today or tomorrow try to encourage her to leave the nest just to make sure everything is ok with her (walking ok). She may not be hungry if she's eaten the placentas.

Try not to interfere too much ( I know it's tempting as they are so lovely to look at) Weigh them if you get chance just to gauge their weight, they look good though.

I also make sure I check mums tummy area every day to ensure that she has milk ( you can feel lumps around the nipples) & that she hasn't developed mastitis.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aww, congratulations to Sellene.

They are gorgeous looking babies, all cute and spotty!!!

I am really pleased it has all gone well for you xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh! Gorgeous new babies for the new year!! Congratulations to Sellene. Look forward to seeing them grow up


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Congratulations! Did the sire carry Marble or not?
> 
> Sellene is gorgeous, I would have hoped for Marbles but Marble cats do produce lovely spotties as well!
> Don't worry that she hasn't left the kittens yet this is very normal. Later today or tomorrow try to encourage her to leave the nest just to make sure everything is ok with her (walking ok). She may not be hungry if she's eaten the placentas.
> ...


Thanks Cristina,  she did eat the placents, her tummy feels firm, I have weighed them the smallest is 88g next 90g then 100g and the biggest is 127g.

The stud did'nt carry marble.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lovely pics, well done sellene


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news :thumbup1:
_Congratulations_ to Mum and her new family :thumbsup:
what a lovely start for the new year


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely kitts ! Awwwww! :thumbup1:


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone :thumbup:


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

awww....they are lovely....a big congrats all round


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations they are lovely. xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Sellene has just given birth to 4 beautiful babies  not sure if there is more, I haven't sex them yet, she had them all within an hour started at 3.15 am
> I will post so photo's soon  mum and babies all fine :thumbup1:


BIG CONGRATULATIONS! to you and mummy Sellene. Great to hear they are all doing well


----------



## BerryandCleo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope they are all well.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" they are gorgeous*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations all round well done Sellene,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Thanks Cristina,  she did eat the placents, her tummy feels firm, I have weighed them the smallest is 88g next 90g then 100g and the biggest is 127g.
> 
> The stud did'nt carry marble.


That's really good weights especially the 127g what a whopper! :thumbup:

I did wonder about the Marble, I know they don't always produce Marbles even if they both carry it.

4 is a nice number not too many to look after - but you'll still have your hands full in a few weeks!

Congrats again!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations - 4 gorgeous babies - well done to Sellene and you of course

D x


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats on the birth of your lovely kitties


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! They look really beautiful xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hope all is still going well


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Janet

Is everything ok?
I hope you've just been too busy to get on & nothing more serious.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for not being on a bit hectic, everything going well :thumbup1: I am a bit concerned, the kittens seem to fight when they are feeding, they only seem to feed off 3 nipples, but they are putting on weight every day.... do you think I should help feeding them?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pleased to hear all is well with the babies:biggrin:


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Sorry for not being on a bit hectic, everything going well :thumbup1: I am a bit concerned, the kittens seem to fight when they are feeding, they only seem to feed off 3 nipples, but they are putting on weight every day.... do you think I should help feeding them?


Fighting when feeding is normal they are trying to find the 'best' & their preferred nipple.
I would have thought they are feeding from 4 nipples, one each.

As long as they are gaining around 10g each per day I wouldn't worry. Somes days it will be more like 15 - 18g other days it will be less than 10g it depends when time you weigh them & whether they have just fed or been to the loo.
Feeding is a vicious circle as the more you feed them the less they feed from mum, the less milk mum produces etc.

I have only topped up one kitten from my current litter as she was the 'runt' of the litter weighing in at 55g at birth  she is still smaller but made it to 4 weeks before I thought- ok time to top up. I wanted to make sure she didn't have anything other than being small wrong with her.

Anyway relieved all is going so well.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you Christina your a great help :thumbup1:

I forgot to tell you all, we think we have 3 boys and a girl  here are some more photo's first 3 boys 4th girl


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

They are looking lovely :thumbup:

I meant to say generally if all the kittens are happy & lively & not crying constantly it should mean they have fed enough.
Even my tiddler was really lively & didn't cry unless I picked her up for weighing. 

Happy days!


----------

